# Is this South Bend a good deal???



## CNC Dude (Sep 8, 2013)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bar/4055009728.html

Has been in the CL for a while. Looks like it would require the magic as seen from some of the folks in this forum who manage to transform rusty surfaces into mirror like beauties. Not certain I would want to go through that, but at the same time I have heard marvelous things about SB.

What do you guys think?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 8, 2013)

If it has lots of tooling maybe, but that is not in beautiful shape.  It will probably clean up nice, but Extra tooling is most important, and could be worth more than the machine.

That looks like late 1940's because of the style cabinet single tumbler gearbox.

If it has nothing else with it I would turn it down without worrying about it too much, unless the ways were somehow remarkably pristine under all that grunge and rust, but I doubt it the way that looks.

Bernie


----------



## R_Audano (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not personally much of a "South Bend Guy" but if the ways arent smoked and it has some tooling with it (e.g. steady rest, collet closer, etc.) it's probably worth what they are asking.  The cabinet would be nice.  Remember if You plan on doing the better than new restoration, all the nice new pieces available can add up to another $600-800 pretty quickly. 

Dont forget your time.  it can take many days of dedicated attention to detail to bring it to mirror-like beauty.  
I'm currently restoring a J-Head bridgeport and already have countless hours applying body filler, replacing bearings, etc and am already $600 into it.  still need to buy lube system, DRO, & VFD.  it will turn into a $3000 machine not including labor...

At the end of the day it's worth whatever You are prepared to spend.

Bob


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it is worth that, or near that. Hopefully for that price you get both a 3 and 4 jaw chucks, maybe a steady rest, faceplate, a center or two and some tool post accessories. If it has that much to me that is enough to make it worth the asking price, if not then maybe $800-850.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if the rest of the taper attachment is there?:shrugs:


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 9, 2013)

avayan said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bar/4055009728.html
> 
> *Has been in the CL for a while.* Looks like it would require the magic as seen from some of the folks in this forum who manage to transform rusty surfaces into mirror like beauties. Not certain I would want to go through that, but at the same time I have heard marvelous things about SB.
> 
> ...



He states that he want it gone.  Offer $500.00.  

He's also looking to trade something.  What do you have to offer him?


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 9, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> He states that he want it gone.  Offer $500.00.
> 
> He's also looking to trade something.  What do you have to offer him?



That sounds like a good plan, worst he can do is say no right.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 9, 2013)

What I think?  Take a ride to the north east and add another $1000 as is where is.


----------



## RWL (Sep 10, 2013)

It's missing the threading dial, but does have the quick change gear box.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

I believe if you could get it for $500, you would have room to buy the new wick set and start a good clean up. It is a single tumbler so that dates it as an older machine. The accessories on the bench look positive and may have more in the drawers. If it has another chuck, likely 4-jaw, The thread indicator can be bought on e-bay or other vendors out there. It is not a shelf part. The old machine with some elbow grease can be a very workable lathe. Good luck with the purchase.
Nelson Collar


----------

